
Show HN: Voxel Building MMO in the Browser - masterspy7
https://citycraft.io/
======
masterspy7
Hey everyone! After my last project, 3D for Reddit, I really wanted to build a
more interactive web-based experience. I thought it'd be cool to have a 3D
version of Reddit's r/place. This world is split into 29x29 city blocks and
you can build anywhere above the green areas. I'm not really sure how well
this will scale - crossing my fingers that it won't crash!

How to use it

Desktop: Click to start, WASD/Arrow keys and mouse to move

Mobile: Joystick to move, drag screen to look

Tech stack

-Heavily inspired by r/place [https://redditblog.com/2017/04/13/how-we-built-rplace/](https://redditblog.com/2017/04/13/how-we-built-rplace/)

-noa-engine for the voxel rendering (thanks to andyhall@ on github for your help!)

-Google Cloud Functions for setting/getting blocks

-Redis for voxel storage

-App Engine + nengi.js for multiplayer avatars

-For performance reasons, you can only see realtime updates for areas around you. You can refresh the whole page if you want a full update.

Discord for more discussion:
[https://discord.gg/86wYcHN](https://discord.gg/86wYcHN)

My other projects: [https://neelmango.com/](https://neelmango.com/)

P.S. Just append ?invertY=true if you really need that :D

